

Show HN: My Weekend Project, a MPlayer frontend using Perl Dancer - wollw
https://github.com/Wollw/RadioDance

======
wollw
It's really nothing special but I thought I'd post about it as Perl Dancer
really ended up being a joy to work with. I've heard so much about Node.js and
played around with it for awhile but for some reason I just felt like I was
fighting with it the whole time (probably my lack of experience with
JavaScript more than anything). In contrast, Perl Dancer turned out to be
really easy for me to understand.

------
aparadja
Could you explain the project in a bit more detail? Right now I'm not 100%
sure what it does.

Basically I'm confused because I can't relate to the problem. I've never
needed to ssh into a server to play an internet radio station. What kind of a
media setup do you have to build to reach that problem?

~~~
wollw
I don't really have much of a media setup actually. I have my laptop and a
phone I use to listen to music a lot but the server just happens to be in a
central, permanent location and can therefore just be left plugged into some
speakers. The SSHing only began recently when it occurred to me I could use
server as a jukebox of sorts and for a few weeks I was just running a ssh
session on my phone to play stations.

The project itself is really just a simple front end to mplayer and a sqlite
database to store station info. A large part of the reason I made this was
just to have something to work on (as I'm trying to do some programming every
day).

~~~
aparadja
Ah, OK. Thanks for the explanation. I wasn't familiar with Perl Dancer or
mplayer, so things didn't really click into place until now.

